# Hobo longbows



## mr otter (Sep 26, 2016)

Just bought a new hobo longbow and was wondering if anyone on here was familiar with the Georgia bow maker.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

Never heard of him, but I've been out of the loop a few years. You got any pics of your new bow?


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 26, 2016)

His shop is about 20min from me, never shot one but I have buddies who own them and like them. I've drawn them, seem solid.


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 26, 2016)

*HoBow*

They are awesome and easy to use custom bows.  Jeff makes a fantastic product.  I own and hunt with one, 62" 61#@27", also my dad bought a custom 60" 50#@27".  He loves his, as I really enjoy my longbow as well.

My bow:

 Walnut Riser, low wrist grip
Osage lams , tips, backing in riser
Black glass
Curly maple/carbon core limbs

Hoping to get blood on it this season, had no shot opportunities thus yet.

Jeff is a great craftsman and can put any idea of a bow together for you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice bow AllAmerican


----------



## thc_clubPres (Sep 26, 2016)

nice,  does he have a website or facebook with pics of his work?   I just picked up a maddog prairie predator,   got the trad fever now.  I see a few more in my future.


----------



## Troy Butler (Sep 27, 2016)

Jeff has a facebook page hobo longbows I belive. I have one and it will be hard to find as good a bow as Jeff makes. Give him a call and tell him Troy told you to call him. 706-612-6352


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 27, 2016)

He's on LinkedIn as well.


----------



## QuackAddict (Oct 13, 2016)

What's his last name?  I can't find anything on LinkedIn.


----------



## prohuntercem (Nov 3, 2016)

Jeff makes great bows! I have 3 at the time and just ordered another. Last name is Fouch. Smoothest and quietest I've shot yet. And virtually no hand shock or vibrations. I tried to attach some photos but it's not working for me right now.


----------



## Bowhunterga (Nov 27, 2016)

prohuntercem said:


> Jeff makes great bows! I have 3 at the time and just ordered another. Last name is Fouch. Smoothest and quietest I've shot yet. And virtually no hand shock or vibrations. I tried to attach some photos but it's not working for me right now.


Awesome deer.....great looking bows....and some AWESOME looking arrows!


----------



## QuackAddict (Jan 20, 2019)

Well I finally ordered my Hobo longbow and can’t wait to see the finished product. I went with Birdseye maple limbs and East Indian Rosewood for the riser. It will be 62” and 27”/50#.

Jeff said it would take about 8 weeks and I’ll post some pics when I get it.


----------



## Buck E. (Jan 20, 2019)

I have one for sale. Never been hunted with. 53lbs, green limbs. Practically brand new. I will make someone a deal. Pm me for details


----------

